

Ask HN: Government DMV makes a geometry mistake? - dfgsdfgs

One of the questions of my state&#x27;s written driver&#x27;s exam was:<p>&quot;How many inches of water can float a small vehicle&quot;<p>Note the use of the word float, not drag. Their answer is 6 in.<p>This is probably wrong. Can anyone give me an example of:<p>- A street legal car that can go on the freeway with standard tyres that will float in 6 inches?<p>Since I&#x27;m in a rural state,<p>- A street legal car that can go in the freeway, with any street legal tyre installed (even if it wouldn&#x27;t fit in the tire well). I&#x27;ll even allow the exaggerated tyres not lift the car or weight it down.<p>You can assume the tyre is a cylinder (not a toroid) and is massless.
======
irixusr
A smart car's ground clearance is only 5.5 inches, and it still doesn't float

